# Galveston Jetties yesterday



## seaplay2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Managed a charter to Jetties before rain and winds.Actually not bad weather,fairly light winds and only occasional light drizzle. Lot's of bull Redfish at Jetties and some HUGE sand trout back in the harbor,we had several over 18' with one measuring 20'. Tight Lines.....www.fishseaplay.com


----------

